# Whats makes a better per.. a russian or chinese hamster?



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorrry for all of the questions recently..:blushing:

Anyways I really just want one hamster.. and I heard Chinese are fine on their own..but I also heard that Russians also can be fine.

I also am planning on getting the Hamster Heaven cage, and some say they have russians in it, but the bars are too wide for chinese?

please please please tell me about your opinions on both!!

does one bite more than the other?

Thanks very much in advance!

:001_smile:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry, this is probably not a lot of help but I have owned both. I personally prefer the russians but that is probably because my chinese hammies were quite shy. If you want the hamster heaven you might be better going for the russians as well. Don't worry about asking questions, it shows you care.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I personally love Russians..
But even them could get through the bars if they are quite young..
My two russians dont bite.. One of them likes to chew my hand but it doesn't hurt as she is so tiny..

This site is quite helpful
Hamsters : About Hamsters

Anymore questions, feel free to ask


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I have both Russians and a Chinese hamster and would say that the Russians are friendlier and make better pets. The Chinese is very shy and very quick.


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks! I think I will go with Russian,
also is there any major differences between temperment for Winter White Russians and Campbells Russian?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Thanks! I think I will go with Russian,
> also is there any major differences between temperment for Winter White Russians and Campbells Russian?


Well i have both but the winter white seems friendlier to me... Though this could be to do with the russian has just had babies


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I was leaning towards Winter Whites anyway as their colors are really pretty =)
so I believe I will getting one!
Thanks for the website also, it was really helpful


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> I was leaning towards Winter Whites anyway as their colors are really pretty =)
> so I believe I will getting one!
> Thanks for the website also, it was really helpful


Your welcome...
Just to show her off... this is Misty, my winter white 
She may or may not be pregnant  (long story)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have Campbells and they couldn't be sweeter natured, they also come in some lovely colours, these are my girls

Spike (Mummy)









And Cordelia and Willow (Spikes daughters)


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh! wow srhdufe & thedogsmother yours are both extremely gorgeous! ahhh now I can't wait until I get mine.. hope I don't grow a hamster addiction or anything.. hahhh
=)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Oh! wow srhdufe & thedogsmother yours are both extremely gorgeous! ahhh now I can't wait until I get mine.. hope I don't grow a hamster addiction or anything.. hahhh
> =)


Yes it must be terrible to have a hamster addiction like srhdufe, lucky I don't have one *nervous cough/shifty eyes*


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes it must be terrible to have a hamster addiction like srhdufe, lucky I don't have one *nervous cough/shifty eyes*


That's not what I heard.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

ha i dont have a hamster addiction "honest" ive just ended up with two syrians, and 5 winter white dwarfs (one dwarf pregnant and syrian going to be mated in next few days) 

now honest i am not a addict  i was made to take them !


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> ha i dont have a hamster addiction "honest" ive just ended up with two syrians, and 5 winter white dwarfs (one dwarf pregnant and syrian going to be mated in next few days)
> 
> now honest i am not a addict  i was made to take them !


I think I need to face facts and start a hamster addict support group, I can think of at least two other members who should join.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Yes it must be terrible to have a hamster addiction like srhdufe, lucky I don't have one *nervous cough/shifty eyes*


How cheeky.. I'm not an addict 



thedogsmother said:


> I think I need to face facts and start a hamster addict support group, I can think of at least two other members who should join.


Who's that then???? :blushing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> How cheeky.. I'm not an addict
> 
> Who's that then???? :blushing:


*Tdm quickly tries to get herself out of trouble* Erm, its er, well...do you know what, I think I've forgotten who I originally meant. It wasn't you hun, I didn't even realise you had any hamsters. *hopes Zoe doesn't realise I was meaning her as well*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> *Tdm quickly tries to get herself out of trouble* Erm, its er, well...do you know what, I think I've forgotten who I originally meant. It wasn't you hun, I didn't even realise you had any hamsters. *hopes Zoe doesn't realise I was meaning her as well*


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
I may have a *slight* addiction :blushing:

I saw a robo today in the adoption bit and was soooooooo tempted... But i resisted


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Forget a hammie addict support group, how about a furries support group. I accidentally bought 6 mice. New total = 14 mice. Oops!! (posting piccies soon as I get to catch up on all the news I missed while on hol!!)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> Forget a hammie addict support group, how about a furries support group. I accidentally bought 6 mice. New total = 14 mice. Oops!! (posting piccies soon as I get to catch up on all the news I missed while on hol!!)


Yeah new meecy piccies, can't wait.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> I may have a *slight* addiction :blushing:
> 
> I saw a robo today in the adoption bit and was soooooooo tempted... But i resisted


Hey I did that the other day. I was so proud of myself when I left the store without the little Robbie although I felt sorry for him. I've got the cages but no more room to put one. I've already got two big guinea pig cages and three hamster cages in the kitchen and a hamster cage in the living room - I'm all caged out..


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> *Tdm quickly tries to get herself out of trouble* Erm, its er, well...do you know what, I think I've forgotten who I originally meant. It wasn't you hun, I didn't even realise you had any hamsters. *hopes Zoe doesn't realise I was meaning her as well*


i hope you realise that zoe has figured out that you were meaning her and that now makes yoou to be in very big trouble. as iam going to find out were you live and will have to remove all your little furries  as you have made my addiction explode now n!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

....zoe.... said:


> i hope you realise that zoe has figured out that you were meaning her and that now makes yoou to be in very big trouble. as iam going to find out were you live and will have to remove all your little furries  as you have made my addiction explode now n!


I'm not scared, I've got a really big tough german shepherd who will protect me *hoping that Zoe doesn't test that and realise what a big wuss Henrick is*


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I'm not scared, I've got a really big tough german shepherd who will protect me *hoping that Zoe doesn't test that and realise what a big wuss Henrick is*


im not scared either, i will just bring along my massive rottweiler to beat your GS up *hoping TDM doesnt realise that zoes massive rottweiler will just want to play with his dog*


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I would get chinese

chinese are fine in normal cage, well as adults same with russians


Male russians are veryu hard to tame, they are often very bitey and jumpy, females are easier to tame but take a while.

Chinese males and females are timid but they are sooo tame!

imho I would get a chinese hamster

ALWAYS get a lone hamster as within 9 months they will fight and couild kill each other 

x


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> I would get chinese
> 
> chinese are fine in normal cage, well as adults same with russians
> 
> ...


I want a Chinese sooooooo bad.. hah,
but I also am getting the hamster heaven cage but everyone says they will easily slip throught the bars & that I should get a russian instead...
and yes i have done my research on hamsters when i decided i want one and know that most get quite territorial(sp)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes I think a Chinese hamster would escape through the bars - certainly a baby one would, they are great escape artists and can get through the smallest of holes.


----------

